# San Antonio Casting Lessons



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good fly-casting instructor in San Antonio? Ill be staying at the Hyatt hill country resort and would like to work on my double haul casting with an instructor. My way of relaxing i guess...

It could be for just me or I could also make it a family thing and have the kids and wife join in. 

Thanks, 
David
any instructors can PM me or email me.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Taming the wind with Prescot Smith*






http://www.saltpondcreative.com/fear-no-wind/

This technique really helped my double haul.

Joe


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Backcast said:


> http://www.saltpondcreative.com/fear-no-wind/
> 
> This technique really helped my double haul.
> 
> Joe


After watching that, I don't think I'd pay for casting instruction.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Backcast said:


> http://www.saltpondcreative.com/fear-no-wind/
> 
> This technique really helped my double haul.
> 
> Joe


Thanks joe. I'll give this a shot


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I absolutely recommend Bob Logan at http://www.flycastinglesson.com/

Bob worked with me on my casting while he was living in Houston. He was a huge help! He's a great guy and doesn't charge an arm & a leg.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Top_Dog said:


> After watching that, I don't think I'd pay for casting instruction.


I agree


----------

